
Windows XP Firefox Users - cpeterso
https://chuttenblog.wordpress.com/2016/03/03/windows-xp-firefox-users/
======
krylon
Well, if I was for some reason still using Windows XP - there are legitimate
reasons - and using it to access the Internet (some part of me really does not
like _that_ idea), at least I would want some browser that was not an ancient
version of Internet Explorer.

Now that I think of it - _cough_ \- I do have XP installed on two machines,
but I installed Ubuntu alongside when I got them, and I cannot remember the
last time either machine actually booted XP.

~~~
xufi
Another reason I prefer XP is just bc it worked so damn well. ITs not full of
this shiny Aero junk that Ms pushes on us now with these ads on the side
asking us to play candy Crush

------
autopov
>Data says[ _sic_ ]: Windows XP Firefox users are much more likely to have 0
addons installed than the Firefox users in general

This sounds like the Tor browser . . . If this is the case, his geodata
correlations are suspect.

